# The carp are spawning!



## BOWFINWHITT (May 6, 2020)

We wore em out last night!


----------



## mallardsx2 (May 6, 2020)

Carp were spawning hard a month ago where I was shooting. We slayed them.


----------



## watermedic (May 8, 2020)

must be the second rut!


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (May 11, 2020)

There still spawning! We had a nice day shoot.


----------



## oldguy (May 12, 2020)

If you don't mind my asking, now what?


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (May 12, 2020)

oldguy said:


> If you don't mind my asking, now what?


What do you mean?


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 12, 2020)

BOWFINWHITT said:


> What do you mean?


I think he means are you gonna eat them or is the ditch monster gonna eat them?


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (May 12, 2020)

we will eat some of the gar and use the rest for fertilizer for food plots.


----------



## oldguy (May 12, 2020)

BOWFINWHITT said:


> we will eat some of the gar and use the rest for fertilizer for food plots.


That's what I wondering.
Thanks!
Had a fisheries prof at UGA whose Mama was from the old country/Germany. Said she loved eating carp.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (May 12, 2020)

oldguy said:


> That's what I wondering.
> Thanks!
> Had a fisheries prof at UGA whose Mama was from the old country/Germany. Said she loved eating carp.


Yes I have heard of people eating them but I don't think I can .the gar are very good tho.we are also fortunate enough to have someone who will take what we don't use.


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Jun 17, 2020)

Carp are actually really good. It is firm white meat. Nothing wrong with it at all. Carp get a bad wrap it is a shame to waste them.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Jun 25, 2020)

I worked with folks from the Czech Republic who favored carp. It was the traditional Christmas dinner. I've seen spawning carp. Seems to me shooting a boatload isn't much of a sporting accomplishment.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2020)

Ben1100Mag said:


> Carp are actually really good. It is firm white meat. Nothing wrong with it at all. Carp get a bad wrap it is a shame to waste them.


The only time I tried one, it was very strong, fishy, reddish meat. Much on the lines of that red stuff that I cut out of big catfish and striper fillets. It was nasty. If you like strong, fishy fish, then carp may be for you. If not, there are many other good-tasting fish out there. And carp are an invasive exotic species that does a lot of harm to our aquatic environment. Same as kudzu, fire ants, multiflora roses, and feral hogs. Kill 'em all and do whatever you wish with them, except throwing them in the bushes beside the boat ramp. I wish they were good to eat, but they're just simply not, to my taste. I am not a Czech or Russian. I don't like them on a plate or in the lake.


----------

